# hybrid/ iron distance difference



## steve10502 (Jun 23, 2009)

Im looking to maybe replace my 3 and 4 iron and go with hybrid clubs instead. I usually hit my 3 about 215 and my 4 around 200. I have hit hybrid and they are easier to hit and I like the feel and look of them. 
So my question is...Do a hybrid club go further then a iron--with the above info would i hit a 3 hybrid 215 or would i be looking more like 220-225?? Any other tips or things to know about hybirds would be great. Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I hit my 3 hybrid further then i hit my 3 iron but I think the real advantage is the fact that i hit more consistantly with my hybrid then i do my iron.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I hit my 3 and 4 hybrids farther, but I am not sure if it is because I make better contact. The ball flight is higher and the ball does sit softer


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I didnt even relaise this was a new steve I thought it was you steve 1017

Welcome to the forum Steve10502


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been avoiding hybrids, i like to do things the hard way it gives me great satisfation to achive a task that most steer clear of. I use to walk from town to town just to get there, People use to tell me I was nutz. It gave me a sense of completing something most wouldn't dare. Am i just being stuborn? C/C


----------

